# Petco abuse



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Today i decided to go to Petco, take a few pictures, and do some research. I found out a lot of things...

I walked over to the betta section and got a good look. Almost every cup had old food or waste in it and some bettas where sitting at the bottom of their cup. I saw one exceptional betta there that horrified me. A small, maybe 1-1.5 inch veil tail female with HARDLY ANY FINS! Thats not even the worst part! He back, its bent so her back fin points down! I was furious!!! I called one of the staff over and pointed her out. Guess what she said, "Well she's just special i guess." After complaining a bit more i asked what if no one buys her. She said," Well some one will buy her or... betta fish can't live forever in their bowls." Omg i wanted to scream at her! The poor thing is DEFORMED and she calls her SPECIAL??? I then proceeded to watch her put dead fish in the "Black bag of death". Yup its true! I saw it with my own eyes and got some pictures! When she left I noticed some empty betta cups and i saw one cup that she missed. UGH!! A poor, gorgeous yellow doubletail WAS MOLDING!!! I made sure to get pictures of THAT too. 

When will they learn? Animals aren't for us! They aren't for food, entertainment, clothes, or anything else! They're not OURS!!! They have feelings! (I'm crying right now) Today i became a member of PETA and a vegetarian at the age of 12. I got my parent approval. They FINALLY support my cause! They'll let my talk to pet stores staff and rescue abused fish. It's a start right? 









Deformed female (I just might go rescue her later ;( )








Look how cloudy the feeder fish's tank is! (It's worse than it looks)








Black bag of death. (She didnt know i was taking pictures)








Her putting fish in the BBOD ((((

This is cruel! Does anyone agree with me?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I agree petco is cruel and ect
But I really wish people would stop complaining about it on bettafish.com :/


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry  Im just really upset. Do you think i should go rescue the girl?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Sorry  Im just really upset. Do you think i should go rescue the girl?


Well buying the betta fish will support petco and what they do to their animals.:/


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Blech. No way i'd pay for her. I'd ask for her for free or at least get like a 90% discount >.< I mean no kid is going to want her. She's different in their eyes. I dont want her to mold like that other poor betta


----------



## snoopy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have read a lot of cruel thing about petco or other big pet company but you keen on buying things there, I don´t understand sorry.

Although some people I guess they don´t have other pet shop.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

snoopy said:


> I have read a lot of cruel thing about petco or other big pet company but you keen on buying things there, I don´t understand sorry.
> 
> Although some people I guess they don´t have other pet shop.


That's exactly why I'm talking about.
If you don't like wallmart or petco don't shop there. Plain and simple.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea, I dont shop at Petco. My mom thinks that all petstores take wonderful care of their fish and i went there to prove her wrong. I shop at Petsmart (My petsmart takes good care of their bettas) and Paul's pets :/ But when it comes down to an animal's life, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It's like this everywhere, sadly bettas are viewed as cheap disposable pets and not many people see them like we do. If you can handle it, go back and get her. Sure your supporting the abuse but refusing to buy one fish won't ruffled their feathers. Take her home and make a difference for HER. Then complain to head office.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> It's like this everywhere, sadly bettas are viewed as cheap disposable pets and not many people see them like we do. If you can handle it, go back and get her. Sure your supporting the abuse but refusing to buy one fish won't ruffled their feathers. Take her home and make a difference for HER. Then complain to head office.


Thank you! Someone gets it  I really appreciate everyone's opinion! I'll talk to my parents.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

My PetSmart and Petco take pretty decent care of their fish. There's been times not so much...but for the most part both stores do really well with their fish. I will continue to shop there.

I do agree that fish shouldn't be mistreated, just as no animal should. But I feel that joining PETA and becoming a vegetarian just because of this...well honestly it seems a bit rash, and I'm 22. There's other ways of doing it and PETA goes way too far. They're a joke in my eyes; all they're good for is getting celebrities naked. And a lot of their "see what this company did to animals" videos? They hurt the animals more to get them into condition to be filmed. Or used to, I dunno if they still do. Vegetarian...I can kinda support that but honestly from a religious standpoint if god didn't want us to eat them he wouldn't have put it into mans heads...and from a nonreligious standpoint it's the circle of life and you can make yourself very sick if you go vegetarian and don't remember the proper supplements or substitutes for certain vitamins and forms of protein. Make sure you're ready for that.

There's other ways. Save the fish you can, it's one more life. If you can get friends interested, educate them and give them fish as you get them healthy. Volunteer at a shelter. There's sooo much you can do that's not so......rash...


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

This summer i WANTED to volunteer at a shelter but my mom said that i was too young and they wouldn't let me. I just joined the website on peta, i'm not going to, like, throw blood on fur coats or anything. And i'm not sure if the vegetarian thing is going to stick ether. I don't know. i was just really upset.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I have 14 male betta's and 5 female betta's. I do what I can where I can. I have a sorority in a ten gallon so I can have all those females, lol, and I'm slowly getting all my males into divided tanks. It's expensive, for sure. Most people can't afford as many as I have, if they have the time for water changes and feedings. I make $13 something an hour though...so I can...but I buy the fish I think are pretty, or the ones that I think won't sell/need help. My Venom? Didn't have a tail or a dorsal when I got him. he's almost got his dorsal back and he's showing more tail. Rorschach? Was this uglyish mustard gas I found being sad at WalMart. I knew he wouldn't sell so I took him home; he's turning a beautiful blue green. My Mystique? A little girl fry so small and clamped I was afraid she wouldn't make it, and her growth was so stunted that even now she's only barely starting to turn blue.

Little things like that make a world of difference. And picking the "ugly duckling" may pay off because they won't sell as easy; but most betta's change color after they're taken care of. If you can find people to take some after you get them healthy, that will allow you to take in even more. Do you have a facebook? Look up Betta Hearts Rescue. Might give you some more ideas  She does amazing.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Betta Hearts Rescue? I already "Liked" it and posted some pics there  My parents wont budge on the girl. *sigh* They don't really care for fish like i do


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope someone will save her life. She needs it! 

I am going to PetCo in a little while. Do you guys want me to bring a camera? 

I'll for sure get the Goldie tanks. Last time there was this poor Oranda at the top gasping for air. He never moved.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah pics are cool. Next time I'll take some of mine. Usually mine aren't too bad...but there's been a few times in the last month I wanted to slap the fish person. lol


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know why, but one of the things that saddens me the most is my Petco's King Bettas. If you think about it, they're about twice the size, and inside the same little cups that the regular bettas are in. Plus, all of their eyes are cloudy, and I'm pretty sure about 7 out of the 10 kings are partially or fully blind.

But other than that, my petco takes decent care of their bettas. Somehow, I've learned to live with the ignorance of people (with the exception of occasionally blowing up on someone at the petstore...oops..). take my dad. Like Pitluvs said, people think their "disposable fish" and I kid you not those exact words came out of my dads mouth. He will only take me to Petsmart once a month, for only like five minutes at a time. Oh, and he won't let me buy plants with MY money. I have to walk there after school and back within an 1 and a 1/2 (the challenging part is dragging myself out!) and telling Dad i was at after school tutoring. But no, my dad doesn't support me and my "garbage fish" and says I never have to change the water. Pfffft. He won't listen to me because I previously turned 13 and "its just a phase". But we gotta learn to live with them, because we're gonna be surrounded by some number of people all of our lives ignorant. All because of a bad reputation, of a betta fish.

But I like that you want to rescue her (Don't blame me for this next part, I've been to youth group alot lately.)
Everyone is fearfully and wonderfully made. It doesn't matter what you look like, what you sound like, or what you act like. You are beautifully and wonderfully made, and people need to embrace that more often. (This betta fish is who she is, and possibly may have the most loving personality of a betta fish. My girl's personality is just bubbly, I wonder what this one is.) Be glad of who you are; God made you in his way, the way he wanted; you were beautifully and wonderfully made. Don't ever regret who you are; embrace it.

I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made. Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well.
Psalm 139:14


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] I go to a Christian school and my math teacher has that verse up on the wall. My dad actually likes fish, but my mom doesn't like them. She has a betta fish in the kitchen and he's not very well taken care of. She feeds him way too much and there's always left over food. He's kept in a vase. And his water is SOOO cold. I try to tell her but nooooo my mom is just like your dad. I really do want to save her but my mom's telling me to forget about them until my birthday. Basically saying let her rot in that nasty cup of hers. But parents will be parents and fools will be fools.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know what your moms like. My dad has a 70G cichlid tank he NEVER changes the water on. I change it when he's not home...In fact, I think I'm going to right now! But its bad, because dragging buckets back and forth is bad for my 13 year old back, especially because I dance, I don't want to injure myself): The worst part is, cichlids will uproot live plants (as well as decor), so I can't put any in there to suck up ammonia. I swear these fish are SO grumpy. 

My dads about to wring my neck--he saw me looking at aquabid bettas and cut me off at 3 tanks (which I have). C: Oh silly parents...when will they learn that it is indeed an addiction.

Your math teacher---yeah, hes my best friend! Haha just kidding, but he seems cool. By the way, good luck with your mom's fishhy!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw, that stinks.  Well good luck and don't hurt your back!!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

For the record, PETA is a joke. They believe in genocide of dog breeds. How's that for against animal cruelty. JOKE.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

....Genocide... of dog breeds?.... I'm sorry, but Whaaat? xD


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Meh. PETA... Good yet bad. Moral yet wrong. Ethical but not.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I know this is a family forum but, PETA just decided to launch a dirty website.

Here's the link.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

I really don't know what you guys expect from petco and petsmart. They get these fish for cents on the dollar. They can only afford so much time to each grouping of fish, and cant spend the time to change every water cup and all the tanks they have everyday. They still provide very nice and cheaply priced fish to consumers, if you dont like it, then go to AB, and purchase your fish there for High prices, and pay the shipping! petco does a pretty darn good job, for as much as they have to deal with. I'm not sure what they heck you all are expecting. Cut them some slack, and Besides all these breeders in thailand are probably just as bad if not worse!!!!! you just dont get to see it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> ....Genocide... of dog breeds?.... I'm sorry, but Whaaat? xD


PETA believes the American Pitbull Terrier should be wiped out as a breed whole. Mass euthanasia of all types that are remotely close to it. PETA is nothing but a money gimmick and a show for bleeding hearts. Support your local rescues instead.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Isnt PETA the same group that wanted to change the name of catfish to something else because it was degrading to the fish? I used to go to college in Norfolk, VA where they are based and they had a whol;e bunch of nutjob billboards all over the place.

Some of the stuff I have heard from petco employees is just :shock::shock:

One employee told me if i ever touch a chinchilla it will die. I was like WTF? Then mine would of died a LONG time ago. she also told me they only live 3 years max..um no, they CAN live up to 30 but its rare....


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe they lived to three years because no ones been handling them and giving them proper care lol


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It is great that you want to save these beautiful fish, but instead of running off of a knee-jerk reaction, need to figure out exactly what you can do to truly help.

You are a growing girl, at 12 you need all the nutrients that you can get, and that includes plenty of protein. Yes, you can get it from eggs.. but after a while, you may tire of boiled eggs. You need to take care of you and your health first. So definitely rethink going vegetarian, some people it works for, others it doesn't. But at 12, it is something I would not recommend. Just one girl not eating meat won't save a cow, sadly. Even a few hundred won't save one cow.
PETA won't save these guys. I'm all for joining groups and supporting causes, but just signing up on a website won't do anything for these little ones in the cups. 
Look around and find some causes that best suit what you are wanting in particular. There are causes for just about every animal out there. Read up and research to see if they offer all of what you are wanting out of it, and are able to do to help.
You can't stop them from using the cups. Lately I have been seeing more of the larger ones though. You can't force them to change the water more. But you can educate people. Educate some of the employees/managers, educate your friends, educate others in how to care for them properly. You can make flyers with the proper care guidlines, and ask some of the LFS around that isn't a chain, if they will be willing to put them near the bettas for potential owners. 
You can be pro-active, support all you want, and still take care of yourself. You may not be able to save an individual fish, but you can make a difference as a whole and make a difference for many others in their new homes. That matters. 
You're doing great, but don't forget you still have some growing up to do even though you are very mature. Do what you can, focus on the ones you have, and help all the others as a whole and you will be making a difference. I wish you the best.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Petco's are better/worse depending on where you go, the petco I go to is awesome, but there's a few in my area that are pretty pathetic  At least with my petco they have pretty good fish, whenever the fish look sick it's usually because the supplier sent them in that way. 

Also, I personally don't like PETA, they are so extreme and I disagree with some of their ideas. Extreme isn't always bad though, I would totally join Sea Shepard if I had the time.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

@MMAsac, now thinking about it, I agree. I guess I have been rather rash about saying stuff, and we should cut some slack for them But my petco/Petsmart is pretty good, again, I just feel a lil bad for the Giants. I am SO thankful though that Petco puts on their cups: "THIS IS NOT A PERMANENT HOME". I feel like someone wouldn't want to waste money on something much bigger than the cup. The thing that bugs me is the customers of the pet stores. The cup indicates that its not a permanent home because its so small, but some customers just don't get that o.o

@Myates, I've always wondered about how vegetarians get protein... But this year, in my life science class, my supermegafoxyawesomehot (just kidding, but hes so awesome!!) teacher is letting us do two research projects on two fish; one saltwater and one freshwater. I'll be able to educate people on bettas! He said we would be able to bring in the fish if we took care for transportation. We would sign up to use a tank for the school day on a little sheet(I swear he has a new tank every week--I've talked to him about the 1$ a gallon sale xD). I'm not sure what my saltwater fish should be...

@Pitluvs, I love Pitbulls....


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Vegetarians can get protein from a variety of places; various types of beans, supplements, eggs, and depending on the vegetarian fish. But it's never as much compared to a piece of meat. I had a friend who did months of research before becoming vegetarian. He lost a ton of weight but remained really healthy...but again, he did a ton of research. 

And even though Petco puts that on the cups, they display them above designer tanks that are hardly bigger....it's a win lose, but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't understand why you are so upset with the employee. She is just doing her job. What's wrong with putting dead fish in a black bag? What would you rather they do with dead fish? And what did you want her to say about the deformed fish? I don't see anything so horribly awful about her saying, "I guess she's just special." How is any of that abuse?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

On a side-note... Princess Penny... I Am IN LOVE WITH YOUR 6.6 GALLON (somehting like that) BOOKSHELF TANK!

NCPanthersGurl I guess thats what its all about; baby steps One thing I have never EVER gotten In my life is my brother's friend Ryan. He is like 6' 3", pretty muscular, and he's a vegetarian. It's funny you see this huge guy and then he's a vegetarian because he wants the little animals too live xD

And guys I gotta admit, I get really mad at the employees too, so we shouldn't bash on her. But one thing is for sure, I'm a little disgusted with the fact they had the betta out, dead, for so long it moled o.e I mean, hey, we all have our own opinions, we should just word 'em wisely.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you BetterBetta, I'm really happy I bought that tank - I love it!

I just don't think it's fair to harp on the employees so much. Keep in mind that they have their boss, who is ultimately deciding what they spend their time doing and checking on the bettas may not be at the top of the priority list of every store manager. Most of the time, the employees are good kids with their hearts in the right places - but they also have to do their job, and depending on the store and what kind of training they get and their animal knowledge background, ignorance can definitely also be to blame. So instead of raging out and getting pissed off at the people who work there, maybe just politely tell them, "Oh hey I happened to notice a dead betta over there, when you get a chance you might want to take care of it" or "Hey I noticed that the bettas' water look really dirty, when you get a chance someone should probably change it," stuff like that. Being rude gets us nowhere! 

I may also be a bit biased towards pet store employees because my husband was a department manager at Walmart for over a year and Pets was one of his departments. Unfortunately, his Zone Manager and the Assistant Store Managers could really care less about that department compared to some of the others he was in charge of so as much as it killed him to have to ignore the needs of the fish, he wasn't always in a position to take the best possible care of them. Trust me, I bet that more often than not, the employees want nothing more than to give the best care to ALL of the animals, they may just not have the time to do so. And in this economy, you really can't blame them for doing what they are told instead of throwing a fit and walking out the door when their manager has priorities they may not agree with. Sorry for the rant lol. I just hate to hear people being so mad at employees when it's not their fault, after seeing how awful my husband felt day in and day out when he knew his store's fish weren't getting the best possible care.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am really sorry to say this but I think being vegan at 12 just because of some bettas is not caring for them. Being vegan at 12 is really bad. You are still growing and you need the nutrients of meat to be healthy and grow normally. Bettas have nothing to do with being vegan. I know you dont like animals suffering, but it wont change ANYTHING IN THE WORLD if you be a vegan or not. Thats the way I think about that kind of stuff. Less than 10 Million people in the world are vegan and 6 billion eat meat normally. See it now?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Well if the fish are already dead they have to do SOMETHING with them.

I do hate when they try to sell deformed fish, but at least it give that fish a chance of someone who knows what they're doing to give it a chance at life where as otherwise it would have been culled.

Petco really has started slipping on they're betta care. They used to be my favorite place to look at them because the cups were clean and they has a good assortment. Not, not so much. Petsmart has been stepping up its game though, here anyway.


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Yea, I dont shop at Petco. My mom thinks that all petstores take wonderful care of their fish and i went there to prove her wrong. I shop at Petsmart (My petsmart takes good care of their bettas) and Paul's pets :/ But when it comes down to an animal's life, you gotta do what you gotta do.


Well, it's opposite in my city. Petsmart has awful-looking bettas, the Petco's are well cared for - at least at two stores where I shop. The young lady who takes care of the fish seems really conscientious and meticulous if not always knowledgeable about all the fishes.


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

+ they keep them in blue water what makes it blue anyway?


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> + they keep them in blue water what makes it blue anyway?


Methylene blue - a medication to treat fish illness, among a variety of other uses. That's what I don't like about the Petsmart in my city - they use methylene blue on all their bettas. At Petco, only a few of the bettas are in blue water: you can easily tell they're ill and being treated. The rest in the clear, untreated water tend to look very healthy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylene_blue


> Aquaculture
> Methylene blue is used in aquaculture and by tropical fish hobbyists as a treatment for fungal infections. It can also be effective in treating fish infected with ich, the parasitic protozoa Ichthyophthirius multifiliis. It is usually used to protect newly laid fish eggs from being infected by fungus or bacteria. This is useful when the hobbyist wants to artificially hatch the fish eggs. Methylene Blue is also very effective when used as part of a "medicated fish bath" for treatment of ammonia, nitrite, and cyanide poisoning as well as for topical and internal treatment of injured or sick fish as a "first response".[36]


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Great statement and I totally agree. You can also throw the ASPCA in there with PETA.




Pitluvs said:


> For the record, PETA is a joke. They believe in genocide of dog breeds. How's that for against animal cruelty. JOKE.


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

TonyK said:


> Great statement and I totally agree. You can also throw the ASPCA in there with PETA.


PETA believes that people should not have pets! At least the ASPCA doesn't believe that!:|

PS _ I did the PETA/vegan thing when I was a teen. I'm now in my mid-40s. I sometimes eat meat, sometimes not, but going vegan messed up my digestion. Eating meat, I often have digestive problems that I did not have before.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know about ASPCA but the SPCA here is amazing! And Peta is just a worthless bunch of eco terrorists. :/


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think some statistic company or almanac company should keep track of bettas in stores like that. Like 55% of the bettas die in their cups. or wahatever. raise awareness.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Princess Penny said:


> I don't understand why you are so upset with the employee. She is just doing her job. What's wrong with putting dead fish in a black bag? What would you rather they do with dead fish? And what did you want her to say about the deformed fish? I don't see anything so horribly awful about her saying, "I guess she's just special." How is any of that abuse?


I thought of something while reading this, I dont think that the employee saying she is special is awful at all, I mean who knows she could be special to the person who bought her, say someone like us did buy her and she got better, wouldnt that make her a special and unique little girl? I have heard stories similar where "unique" aka different pets have become very special to their owners. Also isnt it true if they fish is "defective" or is sick or has an issue that petco kinda cant sell it because they cant sell "defective" (hate that word but going off something I read) animals, so I would think that you could get her for no charge if you talk to a manager


----------



## contracteryin (Sep 29, 2011)

That's terrible :/ 
Though, this whole abuse thing isn't just the fish either. A lot of reptiles in petco are in dreadful condition. Same with the petsmart around here. I'm not truly sure about mammals and birds at petco, but anything not-as-well-known-or-appreciated seems to always be taken poorly care of.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

I work at Petco, and our death rate is seriously not very high. You see a couple cups with dirty water, Do you have any idea how many fish and reptiles along with everything else we take care of??? I cant speak for all PETCO's but I know at ours, we chamge the water in the cups every other day. I know, because im usually the one that does this. And YES, we do treat ILL fish. our typical shipment is 200+ bettas. we typically sell 20-40 bettas a day!!!! They dont sit around long in them cups, yes some might, and most of the time, if we ackowledge its been there a while we will move them to a larger vase or something with a plant or I get him on a discount and keep him.


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

MMAsac said:


> I work at Petco, and our death rate is seriously not very high. You see a couple cups with dirty water, Do you have any idea how many fish and reptiles along with everything else we take care of??? I cant speak for all PETCO's but I know at ours, we chamge the water in the cups every other day. I know, because im usually the one that does this. And YES, we do treat ILL fish. our typical shipment is 200+ bettas. we typically sell 20-40 bettas a day!!!! They dont sit around long in them cups, yes some might, and most of the time, if we ackowledge its been there a while we will move them to a larger vase or something with a plant or I get him on a discount and keep him.


I know my local Petco treats ill fish, but there seems to be few ill bettas/ ones in blue water. The clerk told me she changes the bettas' water as often as you do.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i went to petsmart today to get food for my cats and i wanted to see the bettas..i was there2 weeks ego and they had mybe 3 ..today i was shocked it was like a rack of dead bettas!!!! def 10 out of the 20 are dead..:BIGsad:i told the fish lady so all she did was pull the live ones up and moved the dead ones to the back...i was sooo angry!!:evil::evil::evil:and sad that i couldnt help them:roll:


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Im amazed that you said you sold 20-40 a day, i guess thats a perk to having healthy bettas. When i was there the other day they had rows of 10 to look at about 15 cups i depth...150 bettas and i was there for maybe an hour in the fish department and not one was sold. even if i wanted to see some of the bettas in the back i couldnt due to the shelving units and i dont think they would be very fond of me if i took all the bettas and put them on the ground to see the guys in the back. So i would imagine considering i cant even get to the ones in the back of the shelving units they arent being fed. do you know what i am talking about MMasac? or is this only the arrangement at my petsmart?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I dont know about petsmart but petco, at least the one here, They are not displayed like that. Each one is in its own little cubby hole so you see every cup. I go almost everyday because my dog likes to "shoppylift" food that falls on the floor and I recgonize many of the bettas from previous trips.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

We have the standard betta display like most petco's then we have two side stand they go on, which are nice cuz they cant see one another, plus we have two other end caps with betta's. were near a big university, so we sell alot to students who can only have fish as pets.


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

When I was getting my boy today, most the bettas at Petsmart and Petco seemed in pretty bad condition, especially the Petsmart. There were some deltas with half-missing tails. I was glad that my boy looked like he was a recent delivery because he was in great shape.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

The worst these bettas will ever have it, is how they get shipped to us....thats the part that is the most truely disgusting


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

Did you buy her? I hope so....
I got my Betta boy at PetSmart....and although my local Petsmart takes pretty good care of their fish, I was concerned. And I *Can't* even buy any fish supplies at Walmart due to theway they treat their poor Bettas. Its sad...people in general don't see these amazing creatures as the sentinent, intelligent, personable animals they are.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive havent been to a petco in years, there is actually one like 10min from my house in west orange,nj , might take a trip up there later film a vid see how the fish are being treated


----------

